# Come on Mabel!!!



## tolisamarie (Dec 13, 2017)

I have all the clothes/shoes/accessories except:

Go-go shirt  
Star tee 
Winter sweater
Bold check tee
Lite polka skirt
Bubble gum tee
Club tee

Every time I see Mabel at the market place I hope she has one of these 7 items. It's been a few weeks and she NEVER does!

I don't particularly like any of these items, but I want to complete my catalog.

I really wish we could sell clothes in our market boxes.


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 13, 2017)

I know what you mean.  I see everyone wearing those adorable shearling boots but have never seen them at Kicks.


----------



## HHoney (Dec 13, 2017)

Mabel: Please sell the Plum Coat or the Sweater Dress - I?ve checked almost every store rotation since the Post Australian launch.

Everything else is for sale! Ugh.

The worst was when Kicks sold 3 pairs of socks. Two days in a row.


----------



## BunnyHunny (Dec 13, 2017)

Are the items available the same for everybody at the same time? The winter sweater is for sale right now in my game.


----------



## ravenblue (Dec 13, 2017)

I've been waiting on snow boots, the sweater dress, the plum coat... It seems to be the same rotation of items for all of the vendors for me. I'd so much like a pair of boots other than the Santa ones. I wish there was a way to trade for those items.


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 13, 2017)

BunnyHunny said:


> Are the items available the same for everybody at the same time? The winter sweater is for sale right now in my game.



No. Right now I have Kicks in my town...sigh....


----------



## J087 (Dec 13, 2017)

In my opinion the rotation is quite evenly divided. I seldom see clothing items twice. The nookling shop is worse.


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 13, 2017)

Mine all have the same few things all the time too.  Whenever I see something different I grab it.  I see others wearing cute pieces and my shops never seem to get them either!


----------



## quinnetmoi (Dec 13, 2017)

My able sisters only seem to sell masculine pieces, which is pretty irritating.
Like camo shorts and something else. They're almost always just repeats too.
I need something cute.


----------



## Sundance99 (Dec 13, 2017)

HHoney said:


> Mabel: Please sell the Plum Coat or the Sweater Dress - I’ve checked almost every store rotation since the Post Australian launch.
> 
> Everything else is for sale! Ugh.
> 
> The worst was when Kicks sold 3 pairs of socks. Two days in a row.




I have been watching too for the Plum Coat or Sweater Dress.  I haven’t purchased anything new in several weeks.  I hope those two items show up soon.  Or, let me craft them,


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm still waiting for the overall dress... it's frustrating that they keep selling the same thing over and over again!
 I'm actually looking forward to the update when we can craft clothes, I don't think they have put a lot of clothing in the game. It will be nice to have something different.


----------



## HHoney (Dec 13, 2017)

Mabel just now: 

- denim skirt
- gelato shirt
- winter sweater

What was NOT in the shop:

- Plum Coat
- Sweater Dress


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 13, 2017)

i have seen the same thing in the furniture store three times now come on timmy and tommy DX


----------



## Bcat (Dec 13, 2017)

I just want the basic denim skirt. But she’s literally never had it.


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 29, 2017)

I've gotten four of the items I needed (Go-go shirt, lite polka skirt, star tee, and club tee) over the last few weeks. 

Now the only clothes from the market that I'm missing are:

Winter sweater
Bold check tee
Bubble gum tee

What are you missing? Are some items more rare than others? For example, I've seen some shirts, like the camo tee, literally dozens of times, but other items, like the sweater dress, I've only seen once - the time I bought it.

What have you noticed in regards to common vs. rare items in the market place?


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Dec 31, 2017)

I always end up with three skirts in Able sister's or three pairs of stockings in Kicks. I am a boy and don't care to wear feminine clothing so I wear clothes sent to me by nintendo. I did find some plaid shorts that I now wear with the kk shirt and hat but haven't found any other clothes I like yet.


----------



## Yellowbird (Jan 1, 2018)

I waited so long since Australian release for the duck beak! and finally got it last week XD Should be a way to "force" the game to update the stock Mabel has!


----------



## Sheando (Jan 2, 2018)

I just want a pair of normal jeans. The only jeans that have ever shown up in the marketplace are the ones with the patches on the knees.


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 2, 2018)

As of today I'm only missing ONE item!!! 

....The Bold-Check Tee

I don't like it. I'll never wear it, but... I MUST have it to complete my marketplace catalog.

LOL!!!


----------



## likalaruku (Jan 3, 2018)

I've seen something new from the sisters at least once a week, & after the christmas update, the was suddenly more things in all of the shops except Nooks. Now it's back to the sisters being the only ones ever occasionally selling something I don't already have.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 6, 2018)

I think in November I saw Mabel sell some rainbow plaid shorts, I fell in love with it. It cost 4K bells though and ofc I was BROKE so I tried to gather up bells but I lost patience and stopped playing, came back on and they were gone 

SHE HASN'T SOLD IT SINCE AKSOWLWLWLWL


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 6, 2018)

Mabel has only visited me maybe twice now?  It took ages and I'm slowly building a collection of clothes now


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 10, 2018)

Today I bought the last item of clothing I needed from the marketplace, the bold check tee. (I finished getting all the furniture items long ago.) 

So unless/until they add more marketplace items, I have no reason to visit it again.


----------

